# sow wanted tyne and wear



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Hi, Im after a female guinea pig. Age/colour/breed not important.
Unfortunately my gp Comanche died leaving his cagemate Travis alone and quite frightened. 
Have decided to get a sow to try and keep numbers down (as with always having boys, I have always got boar pairs. Meaning everytime one dies i get a boar baby. Would like just one group eventually, due to amount of hutches we have)
Would prefer spayed sow (just to save my Travis from getting op but if not trav will be getting fixed)
I do not have transport so needs to be local
Thanks, Tori


----------

